# Buying parts



## chokko (Apr 2, 2007)

I need anew thermostat, waterpump and alternator i was wondering if anyone new the best palce to buy these parts for cheap online?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Internet Auto Supply


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Internetautomart has great prices on a lot of parts. I bought 2 new (not rebuilt) CV halfshafts from him couple of weeks ago.

However, if you need some really specific OEM parts, Courtesy Nissan is the place to go. 

Courtesyparts.com | 1989 to 1994 Maxima | J30


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Tom 2000 said:


> Internetautomart has great prices on a lot of parts. I bought 2 new (not rebuilt) CV halfshafts from him couple of weeks ago.
> 
> However, if you need some really specific OEM parts, Courtesy Nissan is the place to go.
> 
> Courtesyparts.com | 1989 to 1994 Maxima | J30


hi tom :wavey:


----------

